# Heatherette, CCO, Cherry Culture, and CVS Haul!!



## Love2shop (Mar 29, 2008)

Hey everyone,
My first post opening a thread but I just HAD to show you my haul because I am in love with the heatherette stuff 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





...Anyways here it is:

Heatherette
lollicup loving l/s (
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
alpha girl b/p (so be-U-ti ful)
jarding aires pigment (loves)

CCO
Prep and prime (hopefully it will work for my oily skin)

Cherry Culture
Amuse palette (not too crazy about this one 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




)
nyx barbie pink l/g
nyx chrome shadows in iced mocha and lagoon
nyx concealer in light
nyx jumbo eyeshadow stick in dark brown
sassi underlashes

CVS pharmacy
Maybelline mineral power foundation
Maybelline mineral power loose foundation

Note: I also have two more cherry culture hauls coming and will post that too! That 20% sale was crazy awesome b/c i love nyx, obviously. After those two shipments come in, I will NOT I repeat NOT be buying anything for awhile....lol
I tried to post pics but it said that i need to resize! Agh...can't figure it out.


----------



## newagetomatoz (Mar 29, 2008)

Nice haul!!!  I know exactly what you mean about not buying anything after the shipments come in.  But then some how ten more packages later, I'm still saying that!  lol  By the way, what do you think about the Maybelline Mineral foundation and powder?  I was thinking about trying it out!

Enjoy!!


----------



## AppleDiva (Mar 29, 2008)

Lovely haul.  My Barbie Pink (NYX)  l/g is on back order.  Cant wait to get mine!


----------



## Love2shop (Mar 29, 2008)

The liquid mineral power foundation is a sheer-medium coverage, which is what I really needed not full coverage. I am usually NC30, so I got the color "nude". It feels really nice on the skin and I like it so far. Then, I use the loose powder foundation to set, but the color I chose was too dark so I mixed in some lighter powders in it, so it works fine. I have oily skin, so I do have to blot in the middle of the day.
The NYX barbie pink gloss is gorgeous! You will love it.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Mar 31, 2008)

Enjoy it all!


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 1, 2008)

enjoy your haul


----------



## pinkgirl84 (Apr 2, 2008)

how is NYX barbie pink lipgloss did you get the brush on lipgloss or mega shine?


----------

